# Indianapolis Bottle Show



## appliedlips (Jan 22, 2011)

I know it's a while out yet, but being a newly revived show I wanted to give folks a heads up. This show will certainly be a hit so don't miss out.

 http://cre8ivepromotions.blogspot.com/


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 22, 2011)

The show MAY be a HIT with someone but, with a $65. rate for the table and the fact that there are plenty of other shows to choose from, I will not even consider the show. I suspect that most other dealer/collectors will feel the same. Even the National Show does not charge such outrageous rates.   George


----------

